# What Does "3 Highlighters" Mean?



## Larry45 (Feb 7, 2011)

Okay, so I'm reading along in a book I have recently downloaded, and I come to a sentence that has beneath it in very light, very small text the words "3 Highlighters" or "5 Highlighters".  The rest of the sentence is underlined with black dots, again so light that I can hardly see them.  What's the deal with that?  I didn't highlight anything, so it had to be done by someone else before I downloaded the book.  Can anyone shed some light on this for me?

Thanks for your help...


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

It's the 'popular highlights' feature, it shows how many people among those who have the book highlighted a specific passage. I keep it on because I like the idea, but it can be turned off (in 'settings' I believe).


----------

